# False Floor Questions



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Adding stringers is always a good idea when cutting the middle out.....  

As for using PVC....  I'm no pro,  but from what I've read it's not the material that necessarily adds the strength.  It's the fiberglass .  So I personally would think that PVC would work fine.   

And about your question on running the stringers the length of the hull..... I would . That's how you keep the floor "as one", so it doesn't flex . 

Good luck to ya ...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ap: i have the same hull as you. Its an extremely good design when correctly rebuilt. Maverick hewes pathfinder uses cut down the center pvc pipe as stringers towards the bow. I did it in my skiff, just do yourself a favor and do several layers. I did one and it didnt hold.. Make sure to sand the pvc and wipe with acetone


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

If I were you I would make the false floor go all the way forward. If you do it the way you have it drawn make sure you have a plan for draining water out of that section back to the stern.


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, I think I'm going to do the half cut pvc's as stringers and extend the the floor throughout the hull. Got draining and floor plans all drawn out, just at matter of finding some time to make it happen. Also, whats a good foam (and relativity cheap)? I pulled a good amount of saturated and ruined foam out from under that back seat... I would like to replace some of it


----------

